# Comment configurer un compte Hotmail dans le logiciel Mail ...



## matt51 (26 Novembre 2004)

Je suis newbie et je démarre en douceur ...

J'ai un compte Wanadoo que j'ai configuré sans probléme ... 

En revanche, je comprends pas la marche à suivre pour créer un compte Hotmail : 
1) je ne sais pas quel type de compte il s'agit ... IMAP, POP, EXCHANGE
2) je ne connais pas les serveurs de réception et d'envoi ...
etc ...

Please help un nouveau ...


----------



## Tangi (26 Novembre 2004)

matt51 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis newbie et je démarre en douceur ...
> 
> J'ai un compte Wanadoo que j'ai configuré sans probléme ...
> 
> ...



Bonjour et bienvenu sur MacGénération,
Configurer un compte Hotmail n'est plus possible, avant on n'avait la possibilité de le faire mais en téléchargeant un petit plug-in "httpmail", maintenant c'est impossible, ça ne marche plus...

A + matt51...


----------



## matt51 (26 Novembre 2004)

Quel logiciel sur Mac permet de gerer un compte hotmail ? Entourage de Microsoft ?


----------



## Mille Sabords (26 Novembre 2004)

Salut,
j'ai fait cette recherche le week end dernier et la seule réponse que j'ai trouvée ça serait un truc payant appelé 'hotmail premium' je crois, va voir sur leur site,
sinon c'est pas possible ils ont vérrouillé le truc..


----------



## JediMac (26 Novembre 2004)

Conclusion : fuir Hotmail et se rabattre sur les très bons services de laposte.


----------



## erual (1 Décembre 2004)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Conclusion : fuir Hotmail et se rabattre sur les très bons services de laposte.



et une adresse à laposte , ça se récupère dans Mail ?


----------



## JediMac (1 Décembre 2004)

erual a dit:
			
		

> et une adresse à laposte , ça se récupère dans Mail ?


Absolument sans aucun souci. Laposte.net propose de consulter ses méls via le webmail, POP ou IMAP. D'ailleurs je conseille vivement IMAP.


----------



## Tangi (1 Décembre 2004)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Absolument sans aucun souci. Laposte.net propose de consulter ses méls via le webmail, POP ou IMAP. D'ailleurs je conseille vivement IMAP.


Je confirme, ça marche à la perfection. J'avais des adresses Hotmail, et je suis passé à La Poste, sans aucun souci, et c'est gratuit...


----------



## matt51 (6 Décembre 2004)

Je ne souhaite pas changer de compte mail en passant au mac ... 

Depuis que j'ai installé Entourage 2004, nos problémes pour la gestion de mon compte hotmail.

En revanche, je ne sais pas comment rapatrier mon carnet d'adresse hotmail ou outlook sur entourage ... Quelqu'un à la soluce ?


----------

